# Plug question



## trev718 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey vortexers
Had a questions but couldn't find the answers through the search window

I have an 05 gli 1.8t with the f4t setup with the water/meth setup
I have the bkr7eix plugs..I've noticed my wideband is around 18-20
On idle...do I have to go back to the stock heat range plugs since the water/meth is cooling the system?
Rather than that I have no idea why my idle is so lean.


----------



## trev718 (Dec 12, 2009)

No one knows this answer??


----------



## trev718 (Dec 12, 2009)

No one knows this answer??


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Go get some cheap copper plugs in the stock heat range and try it out. Copper NGKs are $2.50/each at my local parts store, $10 total isn't bad to find out what works best on your particular setup. If they work out then just run them for a while and when it's time to replace you can go to platinum or iridium, whatever you normally prefer.


----------



## trev718 (Dec 12, 2009)

I was planning on doing that today as well as changing my primary 02 sensor...
I'm surprised no one else has ran into this issue...


----------

